# Problem mit Wago und SMI Motor von Selve



## Markus B (20 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor 5 Jahren eine Wago Steuerung 750-880 zusammen mit dem Wago SMI Modul (und anderen) und SMI Motoren von Selve im Haus verbaut.
Soweit hat alles funktioniert.
Leider ist mir vor ein paar Monaten einer der SMI Motoren kaputt gegangen und dieser wurde nun getauscht.

Der neue Motor wurde nach Aufruf des "System Expansion" auch an der richtigen Stelle mit der neuen ID erkannt.
Ich kann auch Werte auslesen, soweit aber Aktionen, die schreiben (Pos 1+2 setzen) oder die Position verändern sollen aufgerufen werden,
wird SMI_NACK zurück geliefert.
Auf Rücksprache mit Selve hieß es leider nur, dass der Motor ja mit dem Einstellgerät funktioniert und somit der Fehler ja in der Steuerung liegen müsste.

Ganz ausschließen kann ich das ja nicht, da sich in der Zwischenzeit ein paar Protokolländerungen ergeben haben könnten.

Falls hier jemand von Wago mitliest, ich habe die Wago SMI_02.lib in der Version 29.6.15 im Einsatz.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Idee, wie man das hinbekommen kann.

Danke
Markus


----------



## Markus B (20 Februar 2019)

Noch ein Nachtrag:
Zum Testen habe ich die SMI Visualisierung aus der SMI_02.lib genommen (VISUSMI_CONFIGURATION).

Seltsam ist, dass ich den neuen Motor nicht direkt steuern kann, wenn dieser einzeln angewählt wird.
Er funktioniert aber wenn er nicht direkt, sondern über die Hersteller Selektion oder wenn er zusammen mit einem anderen Motor selektiert wird.

Ich habe auch schon ein komplettes "New Addressing" durchführen lassen, ohne andere Resultate.


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (4 März 2019)

Hallo Markus,


Das von dir beschriebene Verhalten lässt vermuten dass in dem Antrieb die Endlagen noch nicht eingestellt wurden.
In diesem Fall kann der Motor adressiert und mit den einfachen Fahrbefehlen gesteuert werden, aber alle Befehle die mit Positionierung zu tun haben, werden vom Antrieb nicht bestätigt (*n*ot *ack*nowledged  -> SMI_NACK).

Auch dass der Motor mit dem Einstellkabel gefahren werden kann, passt ins Bild. Von dem Einstellkabel werden nämlich keine SMI-Belegramme gesendet, sondern der Motor im sog. „Tasterbetrieb“ direkt über 230V auf den SMI-Adern angesteuert.


Ich würde also empfehlen die Endlageneinstellung durchzuführen bzw. den Antrieb nochmal auf Werkseinstellungen setzen und die Endlageneinstellung zu wiederholen für den Fall das diese nicht vollständig geklappt hat. Eine Anleitung dazu beim Hersteller erfragen.


----------



## Markus B (4 März 2019)

Hallo, 
die Endlagen sind eingestellt und ich kann ja den Rollo mittels Gruppe in die Anfangs oder Endposition bringen, die ich eingestellt habe. 
Selve sagt dazu, dass es dann ja an der Steuerung liegen muss.
Leider schieben sich die Hersteller das Problem gegenseitig zu. 

Ich müsste wohl mal direkt mit dem Tool EasyMonitor testen, allerdings habe ich kein passendes USB Adapterkabel.
Gibt es da etwas einfaches, was zuverlässig funktioniert?
Oder kann ich über Steuerung auch debuggen, so dass ich das komplette Log bekomme?

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (4 März 2019)

Hallo Markus,


  Ich habe eine Vermutung geäußert und diese auch begründet. Das sollte nicht als Schuldzuweisung aufgefasst werden. Warum die WAGO-Steuerung nun Ursache sein soll nachdem alles 5 Jahre funktioniert hat und nun ein Antrieb gewechselt wurde erschließt sich mir momentan nicht.



  Ja, von der Firma Elero gibt es ein USB SMI Interface. 



  Alternative: Das SMI-Gateway ist nur ein Pegelwandler und enthält keine Intelligenz. Du kannst ein handelsübliches USB to RS232 Kabel nehmen, mit einem abgeschnittenem RS232 Kabel verbinden und die offenen Adern von Pin 2,3 und 5 mit den TX/RX/Gnd Anschlüssen auf SMI-Gateway 789-912 verbinden (Leitungen von der 750-650 abklemmen!!) und du erhältst ein SMI-Programmierkabel. Nun kannst du im EasyMonitor den Com-Port des USB Kabel auswählen und aus der Software direkt SMI-Befehle senden. Hierbei solltest du die LED auf dem Gateway kontrollieren. Normal leuchtet die LED schwach grün. Beim senden blinkt sie hell grün, beim empfangen blinkt sie orange.


Das SMI-Gateway mit der 750-650 Klemme und der SMI_02 Bibliothek enthält leider keine weitere Debug oder Log Funktion. 

Hinweis an Rande: SMI ist nicht verpolungsicher!!  Prüfe bitte mal den Anschluss des neuen Motors. Bzw. tauschmal SMI+ und SMI- und schau mal ob es dann geht ;-)


----------

